# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Best Buy I-240 Penn Park.

## megax11

So when are they supposed to start working on going into the old Circuit City location?

I drove by, and I could have swore I saw the entryway look a bit differently, but I could be wrong.

Anyone know any new info about this project? Is it still going to happen?

----------


## megax11

Nevermind, I found out for myself.

I was driving home from work about 15 minutes ago, and they have a placeholder sign up, in the plaza entrance business listing where Circuit City used to be, stating "Best Buy coming soon."

So they are indeed moving in there.

I should have grabbed a pic.

----------


## megax11

Best Buy will be in by October. I just called to ask. I also asked if the store was smaller than the current one, and she said it's actually bigger.

----------


## Ginkasa

They're moving this from Crossroads, yes?

----------


## megax11

Yeah. They will be closing that location down.

Can't wait, personally. Maybe this will help southside get some more businesses near 240 and Penn. Plus I love BB and now it's about a mile from my house.

----------


## Larry OKC

???

More businesses near 240 & Penn? 

Weren't you the one telling everyone that Crossroads was coming back (as the Oklahoma Market Place or whatever it was called)? Then someone mentioned that one of the former anchors was reopening in the space with an Outlet/Clearance (just in time for Christmas)?  Why would you be excited to see another business leave that area?

----------


## Soonerman

Larry I think it was the dreams megax had.

----------


## megax11

> ???
> 
> More businesses near 240 & Penn? 
> 
> Weren't you the one telling everyone that Crossroads was coming back (as the Oklahoma Market Place or whatever it was called)? Then someone mentioned that one of the former anchors was reopening in the space with an Outlet/Clearance (just in time for Christmas)?  Why would you be excited to see another business leave that area?


The deals were in place, but fell through. It was primed and ready to go. Yes, a Dillards employee who lives 2 houses down from me, confirmed what others had said about a Dillards clearance store going back in the CRM location. Aparently it didn't happen, oh well.

With that said, if CRM isn't going to rise from the ashes, everything around there, save for Toys R Us, should bail out. TRU isn't looking to relocate anywhere on southside, and the Moore location isn't happening any more, so that leaves Best Buy.

Move Best Buy out of the area, and let stupid community colleges rule the area, for all I care. Let the entire area burn now for all I care.

What I am happy about now, is Best Buy will be closer to my house. Gives me more reason to shop on southside, which brings money to this area.

----------


## Charlie40

There is a developer currently buying out the houses behind Best buy in Moore to build a toys r us/babies r us and a Dicks sporting goods store.

----------


## megax11

Hmm, last thing I heard from my manager and supervisor friends at TRU Crossroads, is that the store is making lots of money again, so they decided to stay put.

I hope that's the case. If TRU bails to Moore, I don't feel I could shop there, as I am tired of handing money over to Moore while southside burns. If TRU can just bail on southside, after all the business we have given them, than I can't support them.

They would probably keep the Norman location, which is even more messed up, placing two TRU's close to each other, but far enough to be out of southsiders' reach, especially with the high gas prices.

----------


## soonerj2009

> Hmm, last thing I heard from my manager and supervisor friends at TRU Crossroads, is that the store is making lots of money again, so they decided to stay put.
> 
> I hope that's the case. If TRU bails to Moore, I don't feel I could shop there, as I am tired of handing money over to Moore while southside burns. If TRU can just bail on southside, after all the business we have given them, than I can't support them.
> 
> They would probably keep the Norman location, which is even more messed up, placing two TRU's close to each other, but far enough to be out of southsiders' reach, especially with the high gas prices.


From what I understand, both the CRM and Norman TRU will close and the Moore location would be a megastore.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> From what I understand, both the CRM and Norman TRU will close and the Moore location would be a megastore.


Very interesting...

----------


## megax11

So Toys R Us would rather have 2 locations and not 3 locations for more money potential. I guess TRU is caught up in the Moore craze, where they think they need to roll with the pack.

Moore is such an unpleasant place to drive. It is wayyyyyy too packed in that small town.

----------


## megax11

Okay, just got off the phone with my manager friend at southside TRU.

They said it's not happening now. They decided it was cheaper to fix up the store, which is what they did recently by adding new registers and renovating R-Zone, than to build a new facility.

They said it was in the cards, but cancelled, which he had told me before.

So if houses are being bought out, it's probably for that sports store and something else, but TRU is staying put. They did invest in renovating afterall.

----------


## megax11

TOPIC, REVIVE!

I called Best Buy to make sure my game reserves transfered over to the new store.

I asked when the store opens, and they told me October 22nd.

So mark your calendars. October 22nd is when you can visit Best Buy at 240 and Penn.

----------


## Thunder

This is depressing news.  No more Halloween Superstore there.  :-(

And this is funny considering there is another Best Buy a mile or two to the east. LOL

----------


## rcjunkie

> This is depressing news.  No more Halloween Superstore there.  :-(
> 
> *And this is funny considering there is another Best Buy a mile or two to the east.* LOL


If you would follow from the start, you would know that when the I-240 & Penn store opens, the one to the East (Crossroads) will close.

----------


## bombermwc

Oh Thunder.....and i bet they move back into the old Circuit City on Shields anyway....and FYI - they're opening one in the old Blockbuster in MWC on Air Depot. Not that it's something to get excited about, but there you go.

----------


## megax11

Actually, the one in the old CC location off Shields is still there and open as I type this. Even when the Halloween store was in the newer CC location, where BB is going now, there was still that location off of shields.

Best Buy Crossroads has started handing out fliars to anyone who walks in. It does confirm the October 22nd date.

More info about the "connected" aspect, isn't what I thought it was. The connected aspect just means every employee will be dispatched tablets everyday, and when a customer needs them to look something up, no more walking across the store to a computer to find the info. They will have their inventory system, website, and such on the tablet each employee carries.

First store in the south here to be connected, and one of only 22 Best Buy's to be connected period. They keep up-playing that.

----------


## bombermwc

So the 17 year old can look up the info at least rather than telling you the wrong thing. LOL

----------


## megax11

Well, the new BB was supposed to open today at 10 am, ahead of their official grand opening on the 22nd. I waited 30 minutes before open, to see what the store would look like inside, but it was a waste. They said they would open later today, because the fire marshall still had to do a walkthrough.

Fair enough. I go to work until 2 pm. Once I left, I thought they would be opened by then. NOPE! Their gate was still shut.

I guess they dropped the ball on their soft launch.

----------


## megax11

Well, Best Buy was open as of yesterday around 4 PM. I went in tonight, and I must say, it is the nicest looking Best Buy in the entire state.

Very hi-concept looking. I love that the counters in the middle of the store light up blue, and the blue tiles they sit on sparkle.

Very nice.

----------


## ljbab728

> Well, Best Buy was open as of yesterday around 4 PM. I went in tonight, and I must say, it is the nicest looking Best Buy in the entire state.
> 
> Very hi-concept looking. I love that the counters in the middle of the store light up blue, and the blue tiles they sit on sparkle.
> 
> Very nice.


Do those hi-concepts make you feel inclined to spend more money?  If so, they've accomplished their purpose.

----------


## megax11

> Do those hi-concepts make you feel inclined to spend more money?  If so, they've accomplished their purpose.


Nope. I just like the look of the store.

----------


## Questor

> Well, Best Buy was open as of yesterday around 4 PM. I went in tonight, and I must say, it is the nicest looking Best Buy in the entire state.
> 
> Very hi-concept looking. I love that the counters in the middle of the store light up blue, and the blue tiles they sit on sparkle.
> 
> Very nice.


Interesting. I might have to drive a bit and check that out.

----------


## Brett

Visited the new Best Buy today. The check out is very odd. I counted only three cash registers, side by side, on a long counter. You have to snake your way to get to the registers just like at a bank or airport. I am not sure how this setup will be able to handle the Black Friday or Christmas holiday rush.

----------


## megax11

Best Buy at Crossroads only had around 5 registers, and at almost all times, there were only 1-2 people on registers.

So with 3, plus customer service registers, it might be a bit more hectic, but nothing I don't think they can't handle or didn't prepare for.

----------


## shriekingviolet

> Visited the new Best Buy today. The check out is very odd. I counted only three cash registers, side by side, on a long counter. You have to snake your way to get to the registers just like at a bank or airport. I am not sure how this setup will be able to handle the Black Friday or Christmas holiday rush.


I thought it looked strange too.  It wasn't just the number of registers but how they were set up.  It almost looked temporary.

----------


## SoonerDave

Visited there the other day and was really left feeling "meh" about the layout. Don't like it nearly as well as the old Crossroads store. I know someone on this thread said this new store was bigger than the old one, but man it sure doesn't look it. Looks about 2/3 the size. 

Don't like the speckled blue tile in the center display aisle, and things are just kinda splattered everywhere. 

Just the whole look of the place was bland and uninteresting.

----------

